# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ January 1, 2006



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on January 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18110*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Billy Jack Zachary 
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, January 1, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, January 1, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Trooper Zachary was struck and killed by a vehicle while making a traffic stop of two vehicles on I-20 near Monahans, Texas. He was returning to his patrol car after speaking to one of the drivers when a third vehicle veered from the travel lane and struck him.

Trooper Zachary had served with the Texas Department of Public Safety for just over one year. He is survived by his wife and 3-month-old daughter.

Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

